# ProMuscle



## K1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Live again...Anyone has any issues with logging in or resetting their passwords, hit me up here.

Don't fricken spam me if you can do it yourself


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks k1.  So glad we are back and running.  Long live PM!


----------



## pesty4077 (Nov 5, 2019)

It won't let me log in. Tells me I have wrong password when I know it and then when I put email in to re-set password, it tells me it doesn't recognize it.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 5, 2019)

Pesty,
I was about to call and give you your new password. 
BigA re-set them for security reasons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> Pesty,
> I was about to call and give you your new password.
> BigA re-set them for security reasons
> 
> ...



Didn't realize Big A had reset everyone already...I guess I re-reset Pesty's and sent him a message on it here.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks K1
I have spoke with-
MikeS, Lats, Sig, Bio, Jello
I have a message in to Lex, sounds like you have Pesty.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 5, 2019)

K1 said:


> Live again...Anyone has any issues with logging in or resetting their passwords, hit me up here.
> 
> Don't fricken spam me if you can do it yourself



I tried to change my password then log out. It won’t log me out properly.  When I log in it still accepts my old password, not the new one.  I tried several times.


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2019)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I tried to change my password then log out. It won’t log me out properly.  When I log in it still accepts my old password, not the new one.  I tried several times.



Well then shit man, why did you post here instead of messaging me there since you could login over there?!

I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I can’t login at all there now. It won’t accept either password. It just keeps going back to the sign in as a continuous loop.





K1 said:


> Well then shit man, why did you post here instead of messaging me there since you could login over there?!
> 
> I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2019)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I can’t login at all there now. It won’t accept either password. It just keeps going back to the sign in as a continuous loop.



I reset your password...Make sure to click 'remember me' when you login...I messaged you the temp password.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry guys

I was logged in over there as normal, then seen Big A's post and took action. 

Changed both email and password. Was able to log in, but when I click on a thread, I get the following:



> MR. BMJ, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1) Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> 2) If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



I can see the threads in all sections, but when I click on them, I get the above. It does show me logged-in though....well, as noted by the systems quote above. 

Also do not have access to the Sponsors and VIP lounge forums.


EDIT: Cannot send PM's either over there


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Check now BMJ...You should be all set.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 5, 2019)

K1 said:


> Check now BMJ...You should be all set.



Got it:headbang: Thanks, K1:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## squatster (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm getting the same thing as Mr. Bmg I changed my password - and cleared my cookies but can't open any posts at all


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2019)

squatster said:


> I'm getting the same thing as Mr. Bmg I changed my password - and cleared my cookies but can't open any posts at all



You should be all set now man...Post here if you have any other issues.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 6, 2019)

K1, when I changed my email and passwords it seemed to have reset my whole Account.  All my private messages are gone, all my subscribed threads are gone, I no longer have access to vip lounge or sponsor section.  I am assuming it must have reset my post count since I can't get into the sponsor section?

Is it possible to restore everything I lost?  It would be a bummer if I had to start all over.  Please help if possible.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 6, 2019)

And as others have mentioned, I can not oprn threads either.


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2019)

You're all set man...Doing the email change is resetting the usergroup back to newbie.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 6, 2019)

You are the frickin man!

It does look like I lost my subscribed threads still, but I can live with that if that's how it is.  Thank you good sir.


----------



## Big A (Nov 6, 2019)

I just switched it off to fix the bugs


----------



## Dyers Eve (Nov 6, 2019)

Is Pro M down again. I'm unable to get on. 
I get this message: Professional Muscle is currently offline while we are upgrading - we will be back soon.


----------



## Dogslime (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes its down I think that's what was meant this morning when he said he turned it off to fix some bugs...


----------



## Dyers Eve (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Yes its down I think that's what was meant this morning when he said he turned it off to fix some bugs...



Ah, OK I misunderstood what he said. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 6, 2019)

Big A said:


> I just switched it off to fix the bugs



I love PM and already miss it, going through withdrawls


----------



## romo (Nov 6, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I love PM and already miss it, going through withdrawls



Ha! Me too, i keep checking in to see if its back up.


----------



## K1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Should be back up shortly...Looks like everything is sorted.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 7, 2019)

Any chance the password-logging script that was discovered on PM servers is also present on anasci servers? Just wanna make sure before I change password here again.


----------



## Big A (Nov 7, 2019)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> Any chance the password-logging script that was discovered on PM servers is also present on anasci servers? Just wanna make sure before I change password here again.



This whole site has been cleaned too. All good.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Big A said:


> This whole site has been cleaned too. All good.



Please check your pm’s at pm. I need your help ASAP.
Thank you, Big A.


----------



## K1 (Nov 7, 2019)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Please check your pm’s at pm. I need your help ASAP.
> Thank you, Big A.



Jesus fuck man...Stop spamming everyone and read your fricken messages


----------



## Nyoco (Nov 7, 2019)

Ok so I had problems logging out at ProfessionalMuscle (I got an error 502 bad gateway message) I tried again today, got the same message but when I returned to ProfessionalMuscle I was logged out and my username was the email I used to sign up. Changed that to my usual name and now I can´t log in, not with the new password or the old one, I tried to reset my password but I can´t get the answer to "What numbers are after Sustanon"? Yes, I´ve tried 250 and 100 in various forms, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Nyoco (Nov 7, 2019)

Please disregard my previous message, I finally sorted it out.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 8, 2019)

K1,  did I lose my subscribed threads for good? I now have no subscribed threads.  Not a huge deal, but if you can wave that magic wand and make them come back I would be more than appreciative.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## K1 (Nov 8, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> K1,  did I lose my subscribed threads for good? I now have no subscribed threads.  Not a huge deal, but if you can wave that magic wand and make them come back I would be more than appreciative.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Not sure on that one...There are a few little things not working over there right now that we are checking out. We'll see if we can get everything sorted.


----------



## JAG (Nov 8, 2019)

edit - got back in


----------



## Lex (Nov 8, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> Thanks K1
> I have spoke with-
> MikeS, Lats, Sig, Bio, Jello
> I have a message in to Lex, sounds like you have Pesty.



didnt get it bro


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 8, 2019)

JAG said:


> edit - got back in



HEY! Good seeing ya drop in JAG!


----------



## northface384 (Nov 9, 2019)

When I click on the sponsor link, it says “not found” anyone else’s having this issue?


----------



## Dogslime (Nov 16, 2019)

File not found.


All I'm getting when I tried to hit up PM today?


----------



## Dens228 (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> File not found.
> 
> 
> All I'm getting when I tried to hit up PM today?



Same here.  Looks like it got hit again.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 16, 2019)

As mentioned in my previous post, the sites would be going up and down as things were migrated.
There is a lot of data that needs to be moved along with themes, apps and security features that need to be installed.


----------

